# CV9 Motor Pulse for DCC install in Accucraft K28



## kdtsolutions (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi.  This is my first post.  I am installing a DCC decoder in an Acccucraft K28.  I am using an LGB 55027 (I had it laying around), which provides 3 A to the motor and 1 A for functions.   The model would not run at the default motor pulse (CV9) setting of 16K Hz.  I also tried 2K Hz with no luck.  It worked on 400 Hz.  There are also lower frequency settings.  Does anyone have experience with the optimal frequency setting for the pittman motors used in the K28 and similar locomotives? BTW the 16K Hz setting worked nicely on the Bachmann K27 using this same decoder.

Thanks,  

Mark


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,

I would check the Accucraft for a noise suppresion circuit..  This could be killing the PWM output from the decoder..  If there is 1 you will need to remove it..  

BulletBob


----------



## kdtsolutions (Jan 20, 2008)

Bob:

Thanks.  Is their any way to test this with a multi meter?    Getting to where the wiring is on this engine looks like it could be a little bit of work.  I would not mind doing it if I had some drawings, but I already contacted Acccucraft.  They were very nice and got me parts etc, but the gentleman at Accucraft said this was a little more than he was familiar with and there were no drawings.   He referred me to a gentleman named Jonathan with *Electric & Steam Model Works R/C Trains.  *He was extremely helpful with isolating the motor.  I may try to e-mail him tomorrow to se if he has any idea about this.

Mark
North Palm Beach Fl
(We run trains in the winter.)


----------

